# Rare Livebearers



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Rare Livebearers For Sale 
goodeids for sale not all available at any one time
can post uk only

Allodontichthys tamazulae 
Allodontichthys zonistus jalisco mexico
Alloophorus robustus lago de patzcuaro, michoacan, mexico
Allotoca zacapuensis Lake Zacapu 2000
Allotoca dugesii
Ameca splendens rio teuchitlan lambert collection 1996
Ataeniobius toweri rio verde, mexico
Chapalichthys encaustus lago, de capala,
Chapalichthys encaustus albino form
Chapalichthys pardalis
Characodon audax El toboso, Durango, mexico
Characodon lateralis los berros, Durango, mexico
Characodon lataralis sp. Guadalupe Aguilera mexico
Characodon lateralis los pinos, mexico
Girardinichthys multiradiatus maravatio, mexico
Girardinichthys viviparous D. lambert collection 1989
Goodea atripinnis lago patzcuaro
Goodea atripinnis marivito, mexico
Goodea atripinnis laguna opopeo

Ilyodon ameca aquarium strain
Ilyodon xantusi D. lambert
Ilyodon cortesae Cupatitzio Spring, Michoacan. Mexico KDJ
Ilyodon whitei Rio Tamazulae

skiffia bilineata rio Grande de morelia rit forcier 2006
skiffia multipunctata
Skiffia Lermae La Minzita" from a FishArk
Skiffia Sp V188 Sayula, State of Jalisco, Mexico.
Xenotaenia resolanae
Xenophorus captivus aquarium strain
Xenotoca eiseni rio tamazula mexico

Xenotoca eiseni granja sahuaripa, mexico


Xenotoca eiseni golden saddle san marcos 
Xenotoca eiseni Rio Compostela, Nayarit, Dibble 2003
Xenotoca eiseni golden saddle aquarium strain
Xenotoca variata Marie sanlouis potosl, mexico
Xenotoca melanosoma Granja Sahuaripa, Jalisco. Mexico 2000
Zoogoneticus tequila rio teuchitlan. Jalisco, mexico


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting list, but shouldn't this be in Classified?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gary ! Can you post this list in the viviparous facebook group please !


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

What kinda prices are these fish?


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Sutters said:


> What kinda prices are these fish?


from 3 pound a pair. postage about 8 pound special delivery next day) can fit up to 3 or 4 pairs in box.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you supply guaranteed unrelated pairs?

Whereabouts are you? Is collection possible?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Mynki said:


> Can you supply guaranteed unrelated pairs?
> 
> Whereabouts are you? Is collection possible?


Gary is in Bitterne in Southampton , near the River Itchen . Shameless plug - facebook - viviparous livebearer appreciation group - anyone interested in rare wild type livebearers please feel free to join .


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Mynki said:


> Can you supply guaranteed unrelated pairs?
> 
> Whereabouts are you? Is collection possible?


 sorry i cant supply guaranteed unrelated pairs.it is almost inpossible to get unrelated pairs


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

How much are he Skiffis species?

How old are they?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Mynki said:


> How much are he Skiffis species?
> 
> How old are they?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i have some Skiffia Sp V188 Sayula, State of Jalisco, Mexico.
available #4 a paire or fry 50p each . fish are about a year old 

it looks like the Sayula population could be gone only discovered a few years ago it seems to be well established in the hobby .
thanks


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

madguppy said:


> i have some Skiffia Sp V188 Sayula, State of Jalisco, Mexico.
> available #4 a paire or fry 50p each . fish are about a year old
> 
> it looks like the Sayula population could be gone only discovered a few years ago it seems to be well established in the hobby .
> thanks


I'll take two pairs. Do you have any Ilyodon xantusi D. lambert? If not please PM me details of ordering and what other Ilyodon species you have. Thanks.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Hi

Hope you dont mind me asking, but does anybody know if ameca splendens are rare in captivity?
and does anyone know what these are?


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Mynki said:


> I'll take two pairs. Do you have any Ilyodon xantusi D. lambert? If not please PM me details of ordering and what other Ilyodon species you have. Thanks.


 i have available Ilyodon xantusi D. lambert. Ilyodon cortesae Ilyodon ameca 
thanks


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Stan193 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking, but does anybody know if ameca splendens are rare in captivity?
> and does anyone know what these are?
> image


ameca splendens are not very rare in captivity they are well established in the fish hobby occasionally seen in petshops.

the fish in photo looks like Tiger limia. or young Humpback Limia (Limia nigrofasciata)


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

madguppy said:


> ameca splendens are not very rare in captivity they are well established in the fish hobby occasionally seen in petshops.
> 
> the fish in photo looks like Tiger limia. or young Humpback Limia (Limia nigrofasciata)


I got the Ameca splendens from a tropical fish auction, I thought they were pretty rare and would be good to breed. I bought the other ones as tiger limia, I wasn't sure if that was what that shop had called them or if they were commionly known as that.


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Stan193 said:


> I got the Ameca splendens from a tropical fish auction, I thought they were pretty rare and would be good to breed. I bought the other ones as tiger limia, I wasn't sure if that was what that shop had called them or if they were commionly known as that.


 limia sp 'tiger have been around for a few years i don’t think it’s been giving a Scientific name yet I don’t trust any pet shop when it comes to Rare Livebearers there is no guarantee you have a true species limia’s can hybridise with other and some limia’s look such alike making it almost in possible to tale them apart 

Ameca splendens are well worth the time and effort keeping and breeding them. thay are a easy goodeid to start with some are very hard / difficult to keep. a bit of info on them 

Scientific name Ameca splendens 

Common name butterfly Goodeid 

Family Goodeid 

Origin mexico rio teuchitlan

Size males up to 3” females 4”

Care 

Ameca splendens are best kept in a large aquarium with plenty of open swimming space and with good filtration 
They are very active fish they can get a little bit aggressive towards each other but very rarely come to any harm. these fish will nip the fins of slow moving fish such as long finned guppies. Also will attack or kill Corydoras catfish So are best kept with fish of a similar size or with fast moving fish such as barbs. 

They can quit happily live and breed on a good quality flake food. However it is best to feed them some live food in there diet they can tolerate a wide temperature range and can withstand temperatures of 78f, when kept at high temperatures long term it may shorten there lifespan.

I find they do best when kept in a species only tank with a temperature between 64f – 74f 
In the winter I give them a cooling off period by dropping tank temperature down to 64f this helps them to stop breeding and it gives the females a chance to build up there strength so that they can produce good strong fry in the spring. my tap water is quite hard with a ph of 7.6 which suits them fine. I feed a variety of live foods and do 40% weekly water changes. 

Feeding
In the wild this species will graze on algae and microscopic food which live on the algae. In the home aquarium they can be fed Boiled Lettuce, or Spinach, and Peas, 
Will eat all live foods, Mosquito larvae, Daphnia blood worm Tubifex, white worms, 
First fry foods crushed flake food, baby brine Shrimps, micro worms, and grindal worms,
Frozen blood worms and Daphnia are very good When live foods are not available.

Breeding 
This is a easy fish to breed. to encourage them It’s best to raise the tank temperature above. 70f and to feed them some live foods. 
There tank should contain some plants for the fry to take cover. They are large at birth and are born with a large trophotaenia still attached to them it can stay attached as long as 2 days but usually drop of within the first few hours brood size Normally Around 20 but can have as many as 40 fry. Females that produce large broods can some times result in smaller and weak babies. when fed well on live food they will soon recover. when the Adult fish kept are well feed they usually leave there babies alone.

Comments

i believe the Ameca splendens was the first Goodeid imported to the uk since it’s introduction back in the early seventies it as become very popular amongst fish keepers from around the world.

Most stocks of Ameca splendens are descended from the original collection of Rio Teuchitian. For many years this species has declined in number the reasons for this are pollution and the introduction of predatory fish such as tilapia and catfish.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

madguppy said:


> limia sp 'tiger have been around for a few years i don’t think it’s been giving a Scientific name yet I don’t trust any pet shop when it comes to Rare Livebearers there is no guarantee you have a true species limia’s can hybridise with other and some limia’s look such alike making it almost in possible to tale them apart
> 
> Ameca splendens are well worth the time and effort keeping and breeding them. thay are a easy goodeid to start with some are very hard / difficult to keep. a bit of info on them
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that, I didn't realised they liked cooler water, I may end up swapping them at some point as i think they must be what has been eating my baby kribs. I saw a lot of courtship a few weeks back so may end up with baby amea splendens shortley. i've only had them a couple of months, they're not so big yet but the females are looking quite fat.


----------



## paulj (Apr 21, 2009)

*fish*



madguppy said:


> Rare Livebearers For Sale
> goodeids for sale not all available at any one time
> can post uk only
> 
> ...


hi
do you still have any of these fish if so could i have a list and prices please
thanks paulj


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

hi paulj 
yes I still have them. not all available at any one time
price from £5 a pair.
thanks
madguppy


----------



## madguppy (Jan 1, 2011)

madguppy said:


> hi paulj
> yes I still have them. not all available at any one time
> price from £5 a pair.
> 
> ...


----------

